# Arto door lock



## nickhol20

last week while away the door lock on our arto 69p wouldnt lock with the key.locking from the inside was not a problem,i have dismantled the door lock 5-6 times and eventually having found no broken bits lying around found the root of the problem.on the inside are 2 metal barrels one with a flat spade-like protrusion that fits one inside the other.there is a rectangular slot that the spade enters but on the metal barrel that is attached to the outer portion of the door handle has a very small screw.if you detach the metal barrel from the lock assembly from inside the van-insert it into the slot from the outer door lock and then tighten the tiny screw to ensure both barrels are attached to each other-hey presto-the lock now works withe the key.hope this might help some poor soul.i have seen a post from someone else on this forum with a similar problem.thankyou.nick


----------



## DPKY

Hi Nick, not sure if you seen my listed question/problem.. I can't lock or unlock my door properly. The key won't turn all the way anti clockwise to lock the door and will only come out of the barrel when it's in the 12 and 6 o'clock position and then the door is in a locked position. If I turn the key in the barrel to about a 2 o'clock position it unlocks the locking mechimesion. Which allows me to open and close the door from outside.
It all worked fine until last week and suddenly the key stopped turning fully to the left and when u removed the key when in the 12 o'clock position the door was actually in a locked position which almost caused me to be locked out.
From the inside you can not now lock or unlock the door. So at night you have to lock it from outside and then pull the door closed and it's locked. 
I have no idea where to start with taking off the door skin to check if the locking mech ism is all in place or if something has become detached or come apart. Any help much appreciated.
Dona


----------

